# 93 NX 2000 body kits?



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

ive went to all my local shops and nobody can find any kits for my nx, its a really fun car and id like to dress it up a little, it has a few dents and such(there when i bought it) and before i get it fixed id like to get a kit put on it at the same time and save some time and money, could anyone help me out, are there any online shops that sell kits for a nx? ( i've searched high and low but have come out to no avail)

Thanks,
Jaysen


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

there are tons of kits out there for the NX. Erebuni.com, carmate.com, ms-design.com, and impactparts.com all have kits. You just need to search the archives here, at www.sr20deforum.com and at se-r.net to find this stuff.

Brent


----------



## NX$paniard (Jul 24, 2002)

Heres the deal bro, I am the NX body kit master..LOL


The Erebuni kit is the most practical, It is sold by MOPI here in the US you can also go to Erebunis site and find other dealers.

The one Impactparts.com carries is conservative and cheaper but you cant run a front monunt intercooler with it as you can the carmate or erebuni. Its just a little too conservative for me, but take a look at it anyway.

The MS-Design one is fairly nice as well, but it is difficult to contact those folks, and you will have to import it from Europe


I personally got the carmate one, yes it was expensive to ship from australia, and i had to drive 150 miles to pick it up from the importer, but damn it looks nice and it will suck in more air than any other kit for the NX i guarantee that. IMHO its the nicest front end made for a turbo or wanna be turbo NX.


Good Luck which ever route you choose.


----------

